# Potential Seized Old MF



## uniteform (Jun 19, 2014)

Hi,

I've inherited an old MF with the house I've just moved into, not sure of the model but pics attached, I'm told it is seized but can't confirm that, have put some power directly to the alternator with my auto probe but nothing happened.

What's the best way to verify the engine is seized and if it is whats is a good approach to restoring the engine?

FYI I have a reasonable amount of mechanical knowledge and old tractor servicing experience, this is a bigger challenge though!


----------



## stickerpicker (Sep 16, 2003)

Remove spark plugs and if it has a hand crank use it to check for seized engine.

If it doesn't have a hand crank put the transmission in 3rd gear and roll the tractor to check for seized engine.


----------

